
Ask HN: Is it possible to create a medium.com account with an email address? - wheresvic1
Apparently you can only go via Google or Facebook OAuth but I just want to use my regular email address. The sign-in options list email address as a possibility so it was doable at one point ...
======
DanSmooth
See here: [https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115004915268](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115004915268)

It's possible, but sorta hidden.

